# Chevota



## toyfarm (Dec 22, 2009)

Toyota body and frame! 
Sky off-road SAS conversion 63" rear chevies
Runnin full width 14 bolt in rear with HD44 in front 4.10 gears
350 small block
700R4 tranny 
NP208 case
38" Boggers on 15" Wheels


Just traded it off!


----------



## Biker Dude (Dec 23, 2009)

That is waaay cool! I'll bet it was fun in the mud but hard on driveshafts/axles. Did you build it yourself?


----------



## treemandan (Dec 23, 2009)

You are quite the enthusiastic enthusiaist. Holy crap save some for some one else man!
I had an 87 I jammed a 350/350 in. Everything else was stock, a testament to how tough those trucks are.


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

treemandan said:


> You are quite the enthusiastic enthusiaist. Holy crap save some for some one else man!
> I had an 87 I jammed a 350/350 in. Everything else was stock, a testament to how tough those trucks are.




Not sure what ya meant by the first line???? But i definately agree that stock Toyota driveline will withstand alot of punishment!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 23, 2009)

toyfarm said:


> Not sure what ya meant by the first line???? But i definately agree that stock Toyota driveline will withstand alot of punishment!



I meant it looks like you are hogging all the Toyotas!!!! It meant it looks like you spend every waking moment of your life working on them. It meant you seem to be REALLY into it.

That real rusty one you hooked up sure looked like a lot of work, Hell they all do.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 23, 2009)

Not much room in there for cooling fans is there? What are you doing for fans?


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

The small block one had an ordinary fan on the water pump, the one with a big block has dual electrics in front of the radiator! Up until two years ago, i pretty much lived and breathed Toyotas for the five years previous, yes it can be exhaustng work! However, i'm not strictly into Toys, as time will tell in the reader's rides section! I've had close to 300 4x4 trucks and have modified almost all of them in some way. No I am not a dealer but I do have to buy and sell alot to support my habits, I've also been known to dive pretty deep into the parts business! Just like any hobby, a fella has to find ways to support his habits! LOL!


----------



## chrislogger (Nov 25, 2011)

toyfarm said:


> Toyota body and frame!
> Sky off-road SAS conversion 63" rear chevies
> Runnin full width 14 bolt in rear with HD44 in front 4.10 gears
> 350 small block
> ...



Hooooly **** man! That is a nice looking setup! I wanna do that too on my truck but i want some bad ass looking heavy duty bumpers in front Sorry for digging this one. I just wanna give kudos to the truck! cheers!


----------

